# Warrior Scholar



## TLDR20 (Aug 29, 2014)

Here is a documentary(short) about the Warrior Scholar Project. Some of you may recognize someone. ;)

http://nationswell.com/warrior-scholar-project-veterans-ready-college/


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 29, 2014)

You're right, there's Chris Howell!  ;)


----------



## pardus (Aug 29, 2014)

The guy with the worst Aussie accent ever?


Very cool program!


----------



## El Cid (Aug 29, 2014)

This is great!  How does one become a teacher of the two week class?  Are the classes only at the three universities??


----------



## x SF med (Aug 30, 2014)

Somebody is into shameless self promotion....  and cider...


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 30, 2014)

El Cid said:


> This is great!  How does one become a teacher of the two week class?  Are the classes only at the three universities??



Well the teachers are professors at Yale and Harvard, or teaching fellows. I don't know how you would get in with these guys...


----------



## El Cid (Aug 30, 2014)

Yeah, I guess my enthusiasm got ahead of my short term memory of the video... I was thinking wouldn't it be great if Yale/Harvard taught veterans how to teach that class, then those veterans go to military concentration areas and teach other veterans college prep.  Have the Yale/Harvard class become a "teach the teacher course".  Either way, it's FANTASTIC that universities of that caliber are helping veterans.


----------



## CDG (Aug 30, 2014)

El Cid said:


> Yeah, I guess my enthusiasm got ahead of my short term memory of the video... I was thinking wouldn't it be great if Yale/Harvard taught veterans how to teach that class, then those veterans go to military concentration areas and teach other veterans college prep.  Have the Yale/Harvard class become a "teach the teacher course".  Either way, it's FANTASTIC that universities of that caliber are helping veterans.



That closes the loop too much, IMO.  Veterans have spent at least 4 years being taught by other veterans.  You can't just stay in the comfort zone of only interacting with other vets.  The experience of dealing with people across the spectrum only makes you a more well-rounded person.


----------



## El Cid (Aug 30, 2014)

Yeah, that's true... it was an attempt to make it self-perpetuating... it needn't be only veterans that teach just for the reason you stated.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 30, 2014)

The whole point of this program is to get veterans to interact with non-veterans. To "de-green" yourself.


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 30, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> The whole point of this program is to get veterans to interact with non-veterans. To "de-green" yourself.


 
Why? I like interatcting with vets. What do you mean?


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 30, 2014)

Marine0311 said:


> Why? I like interatcting with vets. What do you mean?



Yeah it is great, but if you insulate yourself to only veteran friends and groups you are losing out on a huge percent of the college population. If you are only exposed to like minded people you will never grow or evolve.


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 30, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> Yeah it is great, but if you insulate yourself to only veteran friends and groups you are losing out on a huge percent of the college population. If you are only exposed to like minded people you will never grow or evolve.


 
That is a good point.


----------



## Viper1 (Sep 3, 2014)

http://taskandpurpose.com/dont-miss-unique-chance-learn-get-top-college-veteran/

Since we are talking about education, Yale, etc...


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 4, 2014)

Anyone in the area should definitely attend this.  I'm a little surprised that Columbia isn't presenting, considering that they have by far the highest veteran population in the Ivy League and are just right down the road.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 4, 2014)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Anyone in the area should definitely attend this.  I'm a little surprised that Columbia isn't presenting, considering that they have by far the highest veteran population in the Ivy League and are just right down the road.



Columbia's student population and leaders of the professorial staff are ashamed that there are even veterans at  the school....  look at the way they treated Gen Powell last year.


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 4, 2014)

Hardly.  Sure, Columbia has a really bad history with veterans, but the student body here has been very welcoming of us so far.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 4, 2014)

Viper1 said:


> http://taskandpurpose.com/dont-miss-unique-chance-learn-get-top-college-veteran/
> 
> Since we are talking about education, Yale, etc...



I was at the ceremony where that picture was taken.  It was a great day when ROTC came back to Yale.


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 4, 2014)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Hardly.  Sure, Columbia has a really bad history with veterans, but the student body here has been very welcoming of us so far.



I am going to try to attend this. If not I emailed the POC anyway.


----------

